# Prochain achat



## the_tiger (1 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,voila ma niece a acheté un ipod touch,grrrrr,je veux le meme, donc j'envisage d'en prendre un,mais un petit detail me titille, je voudrais recevoir la radio, ma niece ma dit que une fois hors ligne,impossible d'ecouter radio, a moin d'avoir adaptateur fm,masi comme je veux pas acheter n'importe quoi,donc besoin de conseil svp merci de vos reponse,je voudrai commander avant lundi


----------



## BigMac50 (1 Mai 2010)

Salut 

Effectivement si t'a plus de connection wifi au revoir les radios sinon il te faut un iphone et là plus de soucis 

Après il existe peut être des adaptateurs je ne sais pas


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2010)

Autrement c'est le nano 5G qui fait radio
Je sais, c'est pas un Touch


----------



## the_tiger (1 Mai 2010)

Ben on ma dit que il existait des recepteur,mais je voulais savoir si y'en avait qui en avait essayer,et si c'est fiable,et des lien pour commander


----------



## Guillaume-95 (23 Octobre 2010)

Adaptateur ou nano!


----------

